# Elu MOF31 nut and collet



## daki222000 (May 20, 2008)

I own a Elu mof 31 router(discontinued in the mid eighties) in good working condition, Which I want to use permanently table mount.
There is no nut and collet assembly on the router. Just a shaft with a fine 12mm tread. Drawings of the router suggest the machine did not come standard with a nut and collet assembly. Was the machine only ment for use with screwed on router bits, or is/was there a nut and collet that fits to this router? is the 12mm threading some kind of standard used on other (Elu)routers as well?
I hope someone here can help me further, because retailers cannot seem to be more specific than the original drawings, which do not give any answer on this.
kind regards,
frees


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Try this http://www.trademe.co.nz/Building-renovation/Tools/Power-tools/Routers/auction-150569058.htm

Maybe this can give you a start towards finding your information

John


----------



## IrishRay (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there,

If you haven't yet resolved your problem, here's my tuppence worth! You can get a Dewalt or Trend Collet Conversion Kit from diytools.co.uk. I got one for my Elu MOF 11/2. Here's the link:

diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-1-1-63414-trend-collet-conversion-kit.asp?sQuery=collet%20conversion%20kit

Only a threaded sleeve and nut (and spanner!) is included in the kit. You will need to buy a Dewalt collet to fit, i.e. Dewalt part nos. 6273 (1/4"), 6274 (8mm), or 6278 (1/2"). Any collet which will fit the DW625 router will fit, so I think you should also be able to get 6mm, 3/8", 10mm, and 13mm. I was able to find relative bargains for all sizes except the 1/2" on ebay.co.uk (but you'll need to make sure first that they will post to you!).

Hope this helps,

Kind regards,

Ray


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Ray for the URL link

Here's a click on url link

Trend Collet Conversion Kit
http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/...sion-kit.asp?sQuery=collet%20conversion%20kit

=======


----------



## daki222000 (May 20, 2008)

IrishRay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you haven't yet resolved your problem, here's my tuppence worth! You can get a Dewalt or Trend Collet Conversion Kit from diytools.co.uk. I got one for my Elu MOF 11/2. Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip.I already found a solution in germany. After I bought that one I was very surprised to find out that the hardwareshop around the corner where I normally buy all my stuff (a CMT dealer), could provide all the sizes I wanted for a very resonable price! the fact that my search began at the dewalt technical desk (should never go there, they know nothing about anything that is not for sale today, let alone the aftersales of elu parts that they once took over) put me off track a lot. they made me think that this is something that is not findable anywhere and want you to buy new stuff. now i got more into it, I come across these parts (and complaints about dewalt) more and more. CMT orange tools is where I got mine from page 113 of the downloadable catalogue is where the collet is found. nice catalogue by the way.
regards.


----------



## IrishRay (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks BJ!


----------



## IrishRay (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad you sorted it out. I had similar experiences! I bought a Trend square router base for the DW621 (so it fits my Elu OF 97E), and was pleasantly surprised to find that it will also fit my new (old!) MOF 177, if I drill a third hole in the right place! Not that Trend or their like would ever tell you that, though... Hermes was the Greek god of merchants and thieves - there was a reason why they were put in the same category!
Ray


----------

